# Windows 7 Startup Repair Cannot Repair This Computer



## jsudds (Sep 28, 2005)

Hello,

I have an HP DV6-2150us laptop about 1.5 yrs old. It runs Win 7 64-bit. All of a sudden, it won't boot up.

I don't have any flash drives or external hardware devices connected, but I did recently upgrade Norton 360 to a newer version, and also installed some software updates - don't remember exactly which ones - might have been Windows updates, Flash, Java, etc. But it was acting funny before those updates too.

When booting up, it goes straight into Startup Repair. After no more than a few minutes, it says Startup Repair cannot repair this computer automatically. Then it launches the HP Recovery Manager.

Here's the error message I get from Startup Repair:
Problem Event Name: StartupRepairOffline
Problem Signature 01: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 02: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 03: unknown
Problem Signature 04: 21200956
Problem Signature 05: AutoFailover
Problem Signature 06: 17
Problem Signature 07: CorruptFile
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

The Problem Signatures are sometimes different - this is the most recent one.

If I try to close Recovery Manager, it forces a reboot and stats the Startup Repair all over again.

I tried System Restore, but it was unsuccessful with several different restore points.

It won't boot up in Safe Mode, or Last Known Good Configuration, etc.

I *was *able to launch the File Backup Program from the HP Recovery Manager, and back up the hard drive. I ran the backup twice, just to be safe: once to an external hard drive and once to the DVD burner. It created a backup folder containing ~150 .wim files and a .exe file presumably to access them. This was ~37GB and consumed 9 DVD's.

Before that, the previous backup I ran was ~2-3 months ago via Norton 360.

I do have an extended warranty from Staples, so I'm not too worried about the possibility of having to replace the hard drive. But I want to lose as little data as possible.

Staples wants me to run System Recovery and see if that solves the problem before I send it off to them.

But before I run System Recovery, I thought I'd ask if there's anything else I could try that I might have missed.


Is the backup I ran via HP Recovery Manager sufficient to recover my data after a System Recovery and/or a HDD replacement?
If there were corrupt files in Windows 7, won't they still be corrupted after I restore the files from the backup?
Is there anything else you'd suggest I try first?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## jsudds (Sep 28, 2005)

Wondering if it would have been better to post this in the HDD hardware forum?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

You could try inserting a Windows 7 disc, finding the recovery environment, and opening Command Prompt. Inside command prompt, try chkdsk /r followed by sfc /scannow.

You might be able to access a command/recovery prompt from the recovery manager, without requiring a disc.

I would say the best bet would be to run System Restore, but the above might work.


----------



## jordi_ha (May 21, 2011)

Try using Command Prompt with the Windows 7 DVD.

And then use the command " CHKDSK /r /f "


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I think this is one of those times when chkdsk is your best option. As Stephen said boot from the Seven disk and access the RE, by selecting the "repair my computer" option.

Open command prompt and here things change a bit you will notice the prompt say's "x sources". At this type:-


```
bcdedit | find "osdevice"
```
 exactly as shown here, this will tell us what drive letter the RE has assigned to the OS (usually (but not always) C.

From this info select the drive your os is on (assume C next type:- 


```
chkdsk C:/r
```
 (press enter) after complete try to restart see how you go.

ADDITIONAL:-

When windows run's startup repair it also includes "last known good".. loads the hive and runs a system file verifier (ie sfc). So sfc will most likely do no good.

To run sfc from the RE (after discovering the OS drive letter, assume C at the prompt type:-


```
sfc /scannow /offbootdir=c:\ /offwindir=c:\windows
```
(press enter).


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

jordi_ha said:


> Try using Command Prompt with the Windows 7 DVD.
> 
> And then use the command " CHKDSK /r /f "


chkdsk /r implies chkdsk /f, no need to do /r /f.


----------



## jordi_ha (May 21, 2011)

Stephen Bowles said:


> chkdsk /r implies chkdsk /f, no need to do /r /f.


Okey! My bad. Learned something again.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

jordi_ha said:


> Okey! My bad. Learned something again.


That's a good thing .

---

How's it going Jsudds?


----------



## jsudds (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you all for your advice!!

I rebooted using the Windows recovery disk that I created after buying the computer. It took me into Recovery Manager again, but gave me the option of running it from the HDD or from the DVD - I chose the DVD. At the command prompt, I was able to run bcedit to determine that the OS device is partition D.

chkdsk D:/r reported no errors. Then I rebooted, went straight into Startup Repair - no improvement.

I ran sfc as directed from directory D:\ Got the following result:



> Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files and successfully repaired them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log.


Rebooted and -- it worked!!!

Got an error message next:


> System Restore did not complete successfully. Your computer system's files and settings were not changed.
> 
> Details:
> System Restore failed to replace the file (D:\Windows\System32\wbem\Performance\WmiApRpl.ini) with its original copy from the restore point. An unspecified error occurred during System Restore. (0x800700002).


I assume this was the result of one of the unfinished restores I tried before I posted my original post, so I chose not to rerun System Restore.

I made sure Norton 360 was up to date, and then ran a virus & spyware scan. It found nothing but tracking cookies.

Got a message in a window named "BTTray" that said "ERROR: Unable to start the Bluetooth stack service." I'm not sure if this is related to the issues I've been having or if it is unrelated.

Next thing I did was to run a backup using Norton 360, and for extra assurance, I'm in the process of doing a manual drag-and-drop backup of all of my files.

Any suggestions on how to check my hard drive and/or confirm that I have completely solved the problem?

Once again - thank you all for your advice! It saved me the hassle of sending my computer away, having the HDD replaced (possibly) unnecessarily, and having to reinstall all applications and restore all data!

Thank you!


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Good job, glad it worked.



jsudds said:


> ...Any suggestions on how to check my hard drive and/or confirm that I have completely solved the problem?...


You can carry out the check disk operation to check your hard drive.

> - Click on the Start button
> - Click on Run

(Alternatively, just press the key combination: Windows key + R, on your keyboard).

> - Type "cmd.exe" and enter.
> - Type and enter 'chkdsk /r' (this can take a long time, depending on hard drive size).

You can just run 'chkdsk /f', it should be quicker but it is a good idea to do a /r every so often.

If you didn't carry out a chkdsk previously, it is probably a good move to do one as soon as possible.



jsudds said:


> ...Got a message in a window named "BTTray" that said "ERROR: Unable to start the Bluetooth stack service." I'm not sure if this is related to the issues I've been having or if it is unrelated...


If this is a problem, could you start a new thread please? Thank you.

(To set this one as solved, you can use the thread tools at the top of the screen/thread), thank you.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, Stephen if you read jsudd's last post he has just done a chkdsk and run sfc.
Also you need to open a command prompt as administrator to run almost any command. You can set the "run" dialogue to "this task will be created with administrative privileges".

I agree about starting a new thread , also a good idea is to force a defrag, open computer properties tools.

I would like to suggest you lose the Norton, up to you, I do not recommend it be used on any home computer.


----------



## terrigan (May 20, 2011)

jenae said:


> I would like to suggest you lose the Norton, up to you, I do not recommend it be used on any home computer.


Amen to that.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

terrigan said:


> Amen to that.


I would also say Amen, but better not.



jenae said:


> Hi, Stephen if you read jsudd's last post he has just done a chkdsk and run sfc...


Not quite sure what happened here to be honest, maybe I was mixed up in all the tabs I had open (just 19 at the moment), even stranger that I actually said it before, hmm...

Oh, wait. I think, reading the post, it almost sounded like chkdsk wasn't run, just sfc /scannow, which fixed the problem. So to answer the question "how to check the drive", I just answered with running a regular chkdsk (basically).

But on reread, I notice the line that says chkdsk has been run, missed that, sorry .


----------



## jsudds (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you all again for your help. The computer seems to be working fine now.

Yes, I had run chkdsk and it found nothing wrong.

As for Norton, I'm no fan of them either, though I have read a number of reviews saying 360 is much better than Norton's earlier products. The main reason why I'm using it is because at the time I bought my PC it was one of the few options in 64-bit.

Time Warner Cable RoadRunner (my ISP) offers CA Internet Security Suite 2010 from Computer Associates for free. Is that one better than Norton, or can you suggest a better alternative?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

I have never used CA Internet Security Suite 2010. From my quick research, most reviews do not seem to be positive, although apparently the newer update/version is much improved.

In terms something that is free, I can only recommend Microsoft Security Essentials, as of all the free ones I have used it has actually performed very well (it surprised me, I was negative towards it at first, without much reason).

However, the one mentioned does have the advantage of getting support from your ISP, I am not sure if this is much of an advantage.

There are alternatives (e.g., AVG free), but perhaps giving a list of them might not be so helpful.


----------

